# Ooth on Net Cage !



## cloud jaguar (Oct 20, 2008)

One of our ooths which my wife and I will place in the garden was laid right on the mesh of a 12" buttefly cube ! Does anyone know of the best way to remove it from this material? We could cut it but it seems a shame to destroy a new net cage, lol.

Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks!

~Arkanis


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

Just pull it off gently. That is what I do. It's not rocket science.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 20, 2008)

It worked Rick, thanks


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> It worked Rick, thanks


Good deal.


----------

